# Coyote Blaster 90% Complete



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Just waiting on the mount for my 1-4x24 and I'll have an 8 lb rifle (that's with a fully loaded 30rd PMAG) to accompany me out into the wilds of Illinois. Can't wait to shoot it!

Now a question for all you old timers that have some knowledge - how important is it that I camo/wrap it? I have the impression that movement is more important than total camo, but I've had wrong impressions plenty of times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That thing will work just the way it is! Don't see anything shiny.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Purdy, what hand gaurd is that?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> Purdy, what hand gaurd is that?


It's a 15" ALG Defense EMR v1 MLOK. It's relatively inexpensive and feels great, but it seems to be preventing the upper and lower from lining up just right - the front takedown pin is an awful bear to get in, and the handguard scrapes at the lower when the upper is pivoted about the front pin. I'm still trying to get to the bottom of the issue but have more or less ruled out the lower being out of spec. I don't think it will cause any life changing functional problems and I don't think this is a common problem with those handguards.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

glenway said:


> That thing will work just the way it is! Don't see anything shiny.


Thanks. The only shiny bit will be the glass and that's mostly unavoidable. Might have to find a sun shield.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info I like the full length hand guards.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Gunfighter said:


> What kind of lower are you running?


It's a Tennessee Arms polymer lower.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

they call them evil black rifles for a reason

because they are supposed to be black 

ok ok i just have a thing about them being black,personal preference

that should work just fine as is,but here are some folks who paint their own and they look sweet

i hope you have good luck with that poly lower

on another site i belong to they don have a lot of good things to say about them poly lowers

personally i dont have any poly guns,i like metal,once again personal preference

so whats the upper,and the bcg,barrel,trigger etc

im a bit of a nut on AR rifles,love em

hope to be building an AR pistol real soon(8.5" .300 blackout)

got a b-day coming and have been telling my wife what i want


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> they call them evil black rifles for a reason
> 
> because they are supposed to be black
> 
> ...


Agreed on the black.

I think since the first few batches people have had some pretty good luck with the TN Arms lowers. I know some of the 80% polymer lowers have given people significant trouble. We'll see. A cheap (~$35) experiment.

Full specs:
Lower:
Tennessee Arms Stripped Lower
CMMG parts kit
Anderson mil-spec carbine buffer kit
Magpul MOE Carbine Stock
Magpul Gen 2 PMAG

Upper:
Aero Precision assembled upper with FA/dust cover
Black Hole Weaponry 16" mid-gas slim profile nitrided barrel with polygonal rifling
ALG Defense EMR V1 15" MLOK handguard
Rock River Arms nitrided bolt carrier group
A2 muzzle device

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

oh ya,that should work real nice

let us know how it shoots once you get some range time with it

ive also been thinking of buying all the parts and custom building a RRA rifle

i currently have one of the factory built rifles from RRA and just love it

its my fav of all my AR rifles

so after my pistol build im gonna build a custom RRA

thinking about ugrading all my AR triggers to the RRA 2 stage match grade trigger assy

they are as slick as melted butter


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> oh ya,that should work real nice
> let us know how it shoots once you get some range time with it
> 
> ive also been thinking of buying all the parts and custom building a RRA rifle
> ...


Cool. I actually live not 5 minutes from the RRA factory, so not only did I take advantage of that BCG going on sale, I'll be driving over there to pick it up and cut out the shipping charge. There's also a gunshop about 3 minutes closer that stocks a bunch of RRA rifles, uppers, and parts, which is where I picked up my gas block and gas tube along with a RRA upper action block. No good for scope mounting but worked awesome for the barrel installation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i would love to live that close to them

wife wouldnt like it but i would lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Gunfighter said:


> This guy has no idea what he is talking about.........


lol

sure i do

why do you think all the anti gun folks dont like them

its because they are evil black

at least thats what they say they are,that and that they are military weapons

ya,because we send our troops into battle with semi auto rifles

i like to use the analogy of "bruce jenner may look like a woman,but that doesnt mean he is a woman"

just because these rifles look like a military weapon,doesnt mean they are a military weapon


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Gunfighter said:


> Ok, Ok.....I was just yankin on the big dog's chain a little.


i know you were just yanking my chain

its ok,i got a real thick skin and like a good ribbing

i guess when it comes down to it,i just aint got the kahunas to paint any of my guns


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking gun. I've got a poly lower, it's held up just fine for about a thousand rounds and its black.....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Gunfighter. I have something to say to you: Clean out your private mailbox. I want to send you a note but can't.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

If you live in Colorado you got a long wait for spring yet!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

So to veer off a touch, what does everyone think of the poly lowers?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

I like metal
The folks on all of the AR forums say to
Avoid them. I never owned one.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I know 2 guys that have them and they havent had any trouble. Some people just dont like anything polymer.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

An update on the fitment front:

I removed the handguard, and found that the front takedown pin will go in if I rotate the upper about 10 degrees out from the fully mated position. That tells me that something is wrong independently of the handguard. There is a difference of maybe 15 thousandths of an inch from front to rear hole between the upper and lower. The rear takedown pin goes in fine, so I'm thinking either the upper's front hole is too far forward or the lower's is too far back. Hope I get to the bottom of this soon, as I will have all parts in hand later this week. Any ideas on what might be wrong?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

A further update: LGS says it's nothing to worry about and that I could do some light filing if I really care.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Rifle's done. Will find out if she cycles this weekend if time allows. 8.5lbs loaded. I'll get a sling on it shortly but I'm very happy with how it came out, minor assembly issues aside.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks good! You must be an oilfield hand....you got a claw hammer and a crescent wrench!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice indeed

but why do you have a hammer attached to the mag? 

wait,i know what its for

its for hammering the yotes lol


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> very nice indeed
> but why do you have a hammer attached to the mag?
> 
> wait,i know what its for
> its for hammering the yotes lol


I'm not usually much for naming firearms but I might have to call this one "Hammer." I'll run a gold chain for the sling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> Looks good! You must be an oilfield hand....you got a claw hammer and a crescent wrench!


I grew up a few hours from the ND oilfields, but that's the closest I ever got. I do get up to a little low grade wrenchin and hammerin from time to time, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I see channel locks too so it makes a farmers tool kit on the tractor, at least for my dad.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Boxerboxer said:


> I'm not usually much for naming firearms but I might have to call this one "Hammer." I'll run a gold chain for the sling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


then you will have t take some white paint to the hand guard and write "cant touch this" lol


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

A crescent wrench to an oil field hand is a hammer, wrench, pliers, and so much more! You should see the damage they can do with them! Anyway I was just heckling you about it.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> then you will have t take some white paint to the hand guard and write "cant touch this" lol


How about "COME AND TOUCH THIS"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> A crescent wrench to an oil field hand is a hammer, wrench, pliers, and so much more! You should see the damage they can do with them! Anyway I was just heckling you about it.


Oh, I assumed  Seems this place is about 50% high fives, 30% heckling, and 20% predator talk on any given day, and I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Boxerboxer said:


> Oh, I assumed :smile: Seems this place is about 50% high fives, 30% heckling, and 20% predator talk on any given day, and I like it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you forgot the 15% food


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> you forgot the 15% food


I don't count Internet food I can't put my mouth on.

Now I'm hungry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

